

www.TomorrowIt.com your day - sr3d

http://www.tomorrowit.com is a simple site that let you track your tasks for tomorrow easily.  Simply "today it" or "tomorrow it" your day.
======
kleevr
is there a way I can hit this service via sms message?

what I'd like to do to try this out be able to TommorrowIt from my phone, have
it sync with google calendar, and either you or google or hack delivery
today's tasks in the morning back via sms.

~~~
kleevr
like open a twitter acount, and pull it for pm match on user name, parse out
time in '4pm(-5pm) <text-descriptor>', and also use dm to send sms responses..

anyways, nifty

~~~
sr3d
neat idea. I'll take a look into twitter and probably there's a way to to
integrate it. SMS can be a bit costly so I'm not sure if I can afford to send
out SMS, unless there's a free-bie way to do so. Suggestion?

~~~
kleevr
You might be able to use twitter as your sms bridge. Also, I don't think
carriers change to email out sms. Most carriers let you send an sms by
emailing: [http://www.tech-
recipes.com/rx/939/sms_email_cingular_nextel...](http://www.tech-
recipes.com/rx/939/sms_email_cingular_nextel_sprint_tmobile_verizon_virgin/)

------
there
careful, t-mobile might sue you for using their color scheme.

